# VW Golf Mk5 R32



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Just seen details of this on the web, anyone been lucky enough to see one in the flesh yet?

I didn't take a Mk5 GTI as my company car and opted out to buy the TT because I thought he Mk 5 GTI was very plain looking, the R32 is looking nearly acceptable though.

what do you guys think?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewforum.php?f=13


----------



## Dubnut (May 2, 2005)

Thanks - just realised I have muppeted it up and posted in the wrong place - can a mod move?

Didnt realised we had som many different other marques forums!!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have seen 2 mk5 r32s a black one and as blue one and they both looked crap sorry no were near as nice as the mk4 r32 or the mk5 GTI


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I had a look at a black R32 last week - the interior was nice, exterior good but a bit bling for my taste on the Grille etc


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I much prefer the look of the MK4 and there don't seem to be any significant mechanical differences. The chassis of the standard car is supposed to be much better in MK5 guise, but that was never cited as a weak point on the MK4 R32.

Also the MK5 is mass produced versus the limited run of 1500 RHD MK4 R32's.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

b3ves said:


> I much prefer the look of the MK4 and there don't seem to be any significant mechanical differences. The chassis of the standard car is supposed to be much better in MK5 guise, but that was never cited as a weak point on the MK4 R32.
> 
> Also the MK5 is mass produced versus the limited run of 1500 RHD MK4 R32's.


I have read on the uk-mkivs forum a numder of times that the mk4 r32 was not a limited run :?


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

I've just ordered one to replace my TT. Reflex Silver, Recaros, Sat Nav, etc. You have to see and drive the new R32 to appreciate it. From a driving stanpoint it makes the TT look dated. The styling is not to everyones tatse, but then show me a car that everyone likes :roll: I hate the grille on any colour but silver - it then blends in very well and actually looks great to me. The wheels are nice and I like the rear exhausts. The interior and instruments are awsome, then the performance... sub six second to 60mph (tested at 5.8 secs by EVO) and the sound... OK the R32 is understated to some extent, but in my book that's a good thing. The reason I did not like the first R32 was that it shouted 'Boy Racer'. This new car will not appeal to everyone, but it does to me. I'd have like dthe new S3, but since that car doesn't exist - the R32 was my only choice to replace my TT and very happy with that choice I am. Let me post a few pictures that might change your minds about the styling


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

dials...


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Bottom


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

recaros :-*


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Mark,

Good choice, I drove one recently and enjoyed the drive, am going to wait till after Geneva Car show to see what Audi have to offer, re S3 or any other speedy quattro derivative.

One I test drove was in the limited blue colour which much to my surprise I liked. Recaros are nice but interior a little drab.

What spec have you gone for and what's the waiting list like? I was told a preliminary October 06 from Guildford, but I think that'll drop quickly.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi there... I am being told delivery of mine will be around early April. I paid my deposit yeterday for it... spec I have gone for is recaros, sat nav, winter pack, dark tinted rear glass, ... Â£27,335. I did not go for leather as it was pushing my budget too far. So I decided recaros or standard seats in leather... QED, I chose fabric recaros - which look great. I'd have not bought this car in any other colour but silver though - I love it too bits in that colour, but the grille stands out too much for me on other colours... you decide...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, see what you mean re the silver grille. I thought it was just the slats on the grille that were silver, I didn't realise it was all silver! Have to agree, it'd have to be in silver. I like the mk5 R32, but still prefer the mk4 I think (purely on looks, as I haven't driven either, but I'd guess the mk5 may have moved things on a bit in the driving stakes (if it hasn't gained too much weight)). Always thought that if you needed 5 doors, then a 5dr mk4 R32 would be a great buy, especially at current used prices (seem quite low).


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Does it not say "R32" in the seats in the mk5? I liked that in the mk4!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Was going to test drive a Gti and have a look at the R32 tomorrow but the salesman cried off :?


----------



## V6TT (Jul 10, 2005)

markp said:


> Hi there... I am being told delivery of mine will be around early April. I paid my deposit yeterday for it... spec I have gone for is recaros, sat nav, winter pack, dark tinted rear glass, ... Â£27,335. I did not go for leather as it was pushing my budget too far. So I decided recaros or standard seats in leather... QED, I chose fabric recaros - which look great. I'd have not bought this car in any other colour but silver though - I love it too bits in that colour, but the grille stands out too much for me on other colours... you decide...


27k for a Golf? The world has gone mad. You can now get a new GTi for almost 10k less. I know where my money would be going... each to their own though.


----------

